
End-to-End Differentiable Learning of Protein Structure - SomaticPirate
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/265231v1.full
======
airstrike
Link to study

[https://www.cell.com/cell-
systems/fulltext/S2405-4712(19)300...](https://www.cell.com/cell-
systems/fulltext/S2405-4712\(19\)30076-6)

------
hobofan
Interesting post by the author that puts this into perspective of the current
academic landscape: [https://moalquraishi.wordpress.com/2018/12/09/alphafold-
casp...](https://moalquraishi.wordpress.com/2018/12/09/alphafold-casp13-what-
just-happened/)

